# Using Form to input data into the database...



## bunsak (May 4, 2007)

Dear all,

I have just getting to know about the mysql, now I have a litle bit knowledge of create database in mysql, but it really make me headache:upset: when I want to create a form that user can just type the data and press submit button then the data directerly input into my table in the database. Can any body kindly explain me how to do this?

I'm looking forward to hearing from you....

Best regards,
Bunsak.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

PHP or ASP can do this depending on what operating system your hosting server is running.

It would be too much to explain how it all works so I'll try to point you in the right direction. Google "php and mysql" or "asp and mysql" and start reading. It's really really simple once you get the hang of it and it shouldn't take long to do that.


----------

